# Cosmetic procedures



## Maythorn (Mar 15, 2012)

If anyone has had any and would like to describe what and how it went that would be great.  There seem to be so many different procedures people are having done but they're all so expensive.  I don't see that they are becoming cheaper, either even in light of the recession.

My problem is a nose bump that seems to be getting more noticeable as I get older.  I hate it!  But there are very few perfect noses in the world, even in Hollywood.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2012)

I really want laser hair removal! Does that count? Anyone tried it?


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Mar 17, 2012)

I am undergoing Laser Hair Removal right now.  It has been a year, going every 6-8 wks.  I am a hairy beast, especially since being diagnosed with PCOS.  I had my underarms done first and it hurt a LOT!! I am overall happy with the results, but find some areas are more STUBBORN than others.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Mar 18, 2012)

Maythorn - My sister went in about 10 years ago for a nose job consultation.  She has a crooked bridge.  She didn't like the way they described the surgery, but it was the bridge.  I know techniques have come a long way since then.  My advice is find a few good drs, go to consultations and then find out what you really want.  I think prices are increasing, not decreasing.  But this is one area you don't want to save money in!

As for laser hair removal.  Groupon always has specials coming up.  I watch for them.  Usually $99 for 6 treatments.  But it seems that more people are needed 8, 10 and even 12 treatments.  Especially for a brazillian.


----------



## krissy (Mar 18, 2012)

i have had a BA, it has been about 6 years now. i paid almost $4000 for it.


----------



## Maythorn (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you Soapy Gurl, that's all good stuff to know and consider. Some nose bumps can be shaved off but other times, they need to break your nose to straighten out what's wrong. 

What is a BA? :?


----------



## Fullamoon (Mar 20, 2012)

I think it's a breast augmentation. If it is then in my case, I've had a BR (reduction!)   If anyone wants to know how that went and you are contemplating it, please send me an e-mail and I will give you some excellent tips that I wish someone had told me  :x  results could have been better if I only knew...


----------



## krissy (Mar 21, 2012)

yes breast augmentaion. i am open for questions too if anyone has any, lol.


----------



## Sibi (Mar 21, 2012)

I worked for a Cosmetic Surgeon over 20 years ago.  One of the perks was free surgery sooooo..... I had the tip of my nose lifted a bit, cheek implants, and liposuction on my abdomen and legs.  I've gained MANY pounds since then so the liposuction procedure was completely a waste.  Had I stayed thin though it would have been totally worth it.  My mom had a breast reduction and was very happy with her results.  I'd be happy to answer any questions if anyone has any.


----------



## carebear (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm keeping all my imperfections.  While there are bits and pieces I don't appreciate individually, all in all - they're me!

For health issues, sure - breast reduction improved my sister's life, and eyelid surgery cured my mom's chronic headache.  For looks - meh, I yam what I yam.

(and I like my itty bitty titties)

Add in risk and cost - nope, not going there.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 22, 2012)

carebear said:
			
		

> I'm keeping all my imperfections.  While there are bits and pieces I don't appreciate individually, all in all - they're me!
> 
> For health issues, sure - breast reduction improved my sister's life, and eyelid surgery cured my mom's chronic headache.  For looks - meh, I yam what I yam.
> 
> ...



+1 

As an aside, my sil had breast reduction surgery to lighten her load, so to speak, and the doctor totally botched it. He was a doctor listed on her health insurance plan by one the major health insurance providers. One would tend to think a doc would pre-screened and approved for performing certain procedures before being listed in the plan's directory of doctors, but that was sadly not the case. Turns out he was not certified to do such surgeries, but portrayed himself as qualified and did them anyway.  An investigation led by one of our local TV stations insued and it turns out my sil was not the only woman whose surgery was botched. To make a long story short, my sil and the group of other not so fortunate women sued and won. 

I cried when she showed me the monstrous results of her surgery. It was _that_ bad.


IrishLass


----------



## semplice (Mar 22, 2012)

I would love to have breast reduction surgery.   :cry:


----------



## Maythorn (Mar 24, 2012)

I would some days love to have itty bitty titties.  

I even read where there's a doctor somewhere who can change your eye color.  Bet he'll be swamped with patients!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Mar 26, 2012)

At one time I thought about a breast reduction.  Mine are huge and they are very heavy.  Seeing pics of the scars and hearing stories of the women who did it made me realize I was fine as I am.  I do have some back issues that a chiropractic trip fixes and stiff shoulders and neck.  But I honestly can't say what causes that.  A really, really good bra is a must.  The idea of being butchered terrifies me.  But I would have a tummy tuck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

I have had laser hair removal... er, am having it right now.  =P  Its come down in price greatly, and I've actually seen deals on Groupon or living social for up to 90% off.  I just saw one the other day which was 100 dollars for 6 treatments on a small area (which could be both armpits = 1 area!). I paid 5k for full brazillian, chest and face, up to 12 treatments on each area, and that was supposed to be a 50% off deal... which I think wasn't a deal at all.  But it wasnt my money anyways as my sugardaddy/BF at the time paid for it up front cause he wanted me to get it.  SUCKER!  lol.


----------



## saltydog (Apr 22, 2012)

carebear said:
			
		

> (and I like my itty bitty titties)



i'm not only a member of the itty bitty titty committee, i'm the club president. 
but i'm good with that.

one thing i would love, tho, is to have my teeth fixed. i have tetracycline staining from childhood and i've had a consult for veneers, for an estimate of a mere $30,000..

looks like i'm keeping my gray teeth.


----------



## soapylady (Jun 1, 2012)

If you are considering a procedure of any sort, i'd just say do your research and take your time. I've had 2 procedures. (Both for the same thing/both personal so i won't go in to details).  The first time i went to only one consultation. The dr was one that came highly recommended and i put a lot of trust in that. Results were not what i was looking for, but thankfully did no long-lasting damage or scarring was minimal, although it was very expensive and i had a miserable experience. A few years later i finally got up the courage to give it another go. This time, i scoured the internet for reviews and recommendations. I then went to consultations with everyone i felt good about. In the end i feel i made the right choice for me and my situation and was very happy with the dr. and the results.


----------

